
How Super Mario Run Onboards New Users - samuelhulick
http://www.useronboard.com/how-supermariorun-onboards-new-users/
======
georgeecollins
This is hilarious, but the only thing I disagree with is taking a screen to
introduce saving the princess. Yes the original Mario didn't need a narrative
hook and this one doesn't either. But reinforcing the narrative of Mario adds
value to their brand that has a long term payoff. Mario isn't just a video
game anymore, in case you missed the closing of the Olympics. Yeah, saving the
princess is a worn out narrative, but they get grandfathered in on being able
to use it.

------
zimmund
I wonder through how many hoops devs have to jump to ship a "simple" game for
a big company.

The numerous steps until the game starts makes me think there are more
managers than actual [gaming] experts chipping in on the concept. The game is
more fun if those who are making it have fun too!

------
samuelhulick
Super Mario Run was a smash hit in terms of downloads -- over 50 million in
its first couple weeks -- but was a disappointment in terms of revenue: not
quite so many of those trial players turned into paying ones as anticipated.

What part did player onboarding play in that surprise?

~~~
intoverflow2
>What part did player onboarding play in that surprise?

Most important part of onboarding for Super Mario Run and the most important
part in it's success* was the 31 year onboarding that a chubby red plumber
jumping on pipes is actually fun.

* can't really call it success by Nintendo standards only current day App Store standards.

------
wodenokoto
At least he didn't have to create a nintendo account. That was brutal,
especially on an old phone, where the in-app browser kept crashing without
error notification.

------
ckdarby
73 clicks to go through the slides just to reach a to be continued for the
game portion.

The irony...

